# 2cool caps......



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Are there anymore of these to be had. Mine has flown outta the boat several times, been soaked in sweat numerous times,etc and it's still hangin in there. Don't remember if I got it from Mont or someone else here but I'd like to get a few more. Any more left?......


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

now that is a hat can i get some info aswell


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Want it


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I still have mine too. If y'all want some more, I can get pricing next week. I would have a few visors made too if we do it. The folks that did the shirts for TXG13 TCD did a great job on them and they make all kinds of stuff, including hats and visors.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im In! I would want 2 caps and 2 visors.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd be in for a few.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I put a poll up top to keep a count. "vote" if you want in. I bet I have to buy 36 of them to get it done.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Why do you want a new one? Sounds like it is just barely broken in.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Gottagofishin said:


> Why do you want a new one? Sounds like it is just barely broken in.


Lol.....it is!.....but I want more!!! These are some durable hats......

Mont, can you get the exact same hat(brand)? These things can take a pounding.....


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

How about a bucket hat? Like a fishing straw hat.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Like this for example. With the 2cool logo on the front.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

How about a dri fit hat... The "one size fits all" not adjustment in the back. I would buy a couple of those.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I would love if they could offer dri fit hats. Sweeten the deal by offering different colors. 


I'm in for one regardless.


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

voted for 1 cap 1 visor


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ill take one also...


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm in for one. Just let us know the styles when you get it done.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

camo


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

In for one!


----------



## justme2007 (Dec 25, 2007)

*visor*

I'm in for hat and visor


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I will take two hats......then have "Scribbles" put my User name on the sides.....


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

I'll take a hat


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> How about a dri fit hat... The "one size fits all" not adjustment in the back. I would buy a couple of those.


X2

And koozies! :cheers:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll buy three caps.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Drift hat? Not to sure what that is.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

I'm in for a couple caps.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

tunchistheman said:


> Drift hat? Not to sure what that is.


Those fitted hats that have that mesh like material...kinda like basketball shorts


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

I would like one but think one with the mesh on it for summertime.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Voted for 1 cap 1 visor.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Man, some of ya'll are needy!I want mesh! I want pink! Buncha wimmen! :biggrin:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> Man, some of ya'll are needy!I want mesh! I want pink! Buncha wimmen! :biggrin:


Lol......I hear ya. I just want about 3 just like the one I have.....


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

3 hats and a visor.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

2 visors and 2 hats would work.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

3 hats for me.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

2 hats for me


----------



## j4577 (Feb 11, 2013)

One hat one visor.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> I still have mine too. If y'all want some more, I can get pricing next week. I would have a few visors made too if we do it. The folks that did the shirts for TXG13 TCD did a great job on them and they make all kinds of stuff, including hats and visors.


Any interest in a floppy fishing hat w the logo? Or patches we can have our ladies, err drycleaners sew on?

A

Sent from my mobile command center.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

i would take one just like the pic. hate those stiff, structured hats. must have adjustable in back. prefer washed out black or dark gray, but would take it in the brown.
dont get funny.


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Would you be able to get stickers too?


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Visors for sure.::thumbup:


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Mont said:


> I still have mine too. If y'all want some more, I can get pricing next week. I would have a few visors made too if we do it. The folks that did the shirts for TXG13 TCD did a great job on them and they make all kinds of stuff, including hats and visors.


Now do these have the cloth strip adjusts or the hard plastic adjusts that pop into the holes? I'm cranium impaired lol (large melon) and the adjustable straps always fit better.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mrau said:


> Now do these have the cloth strip adjusts or the hard plastic adjusts that pop into the holes? I'm cranium impaired lol (large melon) and the adjustable straps always fit better.


 Gotta get one without the little button on top so those David Clarks fit right!


----------



## tickfarm (May 11, 2006)

I'll take two caps, Hope we have them by mid-september for our trip out of Key West.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

I would like 2 caps
would like a bucket hat made of terry cloth, so you can soak it in the ice chest.


----------



## joshzharris (Jun 30, 2011)

I would like a cap and a visor.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

sweenyite said:


> Gotta get one without the little button on top so those David Clarks fit right!


Used an ear mold for years until the volume wouldn't turn up enough anymore. LOL. Ended up upgrading to Seinnheiser noise canceling muffs. Wish I'd done that years ago. Saving what hearing I have left.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mrau said:


> Used an ear mold for years until the volume wouldn't turn up enough anymore. LOL. Ended up upgrading to Seinnheiser noise canceling muffs. Wish I'd done that years ago. Saving what hearing I have left.


I have two old sets of DC's and if I ever get back into flying lessons again they'll have to do for a while.


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

i'd buy one....or two lol


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

tunchistheman said:


> Drift hat? Not to sure what that is.


Kinda like a drift sock only smaller!


----------



## fireman86 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm in for 1 hat and 1 visor!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

fireman86 said:


> I'm in for 1 hat and 1 visor!


Same here.

Sent from my mobile command center.


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

1 hat and 1 visor please!


----------



## JuJu3140 (Jun 10, 2013)

I would like 2 caps when they are available.THANKS


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

1 hat


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm in for two hats .


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll take a cap


----------



## dwmason (Aug 12, 2007)

*Hats*

Need 2 hats here in oklahoma


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I guess I have little patience. I came back to this thread expecting pricing already, haha.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

JFolm said:


> I guess I have little patience. I came back to this thread expecting pricing already, haha.


Last time, they were $20 bux. I will get some more exact details in the next 10 days or so.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Last time, they were $20 bux. I will get some more exact details in the next 10 days or so.


Any chance on getting hoodies w zippers? I know if there isn't enough ppl it gets expensive....

A

Sent from my mobile command center.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Mont said:


> Last time, they were $20 bux. I will get some more exact details in the next 10 days or so.


10-4. I will keep checking back.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

lordbater said:


> Any chance on getting hoodies w zippers? I know if there isn't enough ppl it gets expensive....
> 
> A
> 
> Sent from my mobile command center.


I still have shirts, so I wouldn't hold yer breath. Even hats are a complete pain. You dealt with the USPS lately? There's a reason they lose a million bux a month.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Understood. When. $$ time comes I bet you can move those shirts. I'd like to see a pic, I'm shirt poor these days..

A

Sent from my mobile command center.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

I'll take one of each.


----------



## Cutbaits (Nov 13, 2012)

3 hats 1 visor


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Voted for three. If you get them made up, tell me where to pick them up and save the money and hassle dealing with the USPS.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I see a perfect opportunity for a small 2 cool get together over some beers in LC...

Hat purchasers only...


Sent from my mobile command center.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm in if I'm off.....


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

2 Darth visors for me.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## goosegeisen (May 30, 2013)

x2 what byrdmen and lordbater said..let me know where to pick it up to save u any hassle..meeting up for beers sounds even better :cheers:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I have a RFQ in with the same folks that did the TXG13 TCD shirts. When I hear back from them, I will let y'all know. We are for sure getting visors and hats this time because the hats don't fit me. One of my favorite visors (Deuces Wild) were made there and I want some just like those for sure. When I know more, I will post up.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

you probably dont have any xl ss shirts...


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Mont, it appears to me that you need to get busy and have some caps and shirts printed up. I will take 2 caps, that will fit a melon head, and a XXL long sleeve fishing type shirt. A button up please, those pull overs make my belly look bigger! HA!
Post a picture of the shirts you have now. I've not seen them.
Thanks


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

If we could get camo, that would be 2cool.


----------



## krominger (Mar 2, 2005)

Im in for two if they have some XL. One size fits all doesn't fit me 90% of the time. Camo would be cool.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd be in for 2 hats and a visor. Appreciate all you do, Mont.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Snus said:


> Mont, it appears to me that you need to get busy and have some caps and shirts printed up. I will take 2 caps, that will fit a melon head, and a XXL long sleeve fishing type shirt. A button up please, those pull overs make my belly look bigger! HA!
> Post a picture of the shirts you have now. I've not seen them.
> Thanks


I don't have any shirts, they were all sold at the gathering. Since my real job is the one that pays the bills, I tend to concentrate on it first and other things later. Some things, never and others, fall into the never again category. I have yet to ever get paid for *all* of any order I ever made so that whole operation is as time and money permits. The price on merchandise is whatever it costs me divided by the number of units. It's whenever I get to it. Right now, it's 102 degrees in the shade and cold air is in demand.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

http://www.dosfrios.com/2coolgear/ is for pre-orders.

The hats are about 2 weeks out and it's going to take me a while to ship them. Each one will come in a box small (priority mail) enough to fit inside a regular residential mail box or through a slot with instructions to leave it if no one is home. Make sure you put a valid USPS address in for a shipping address.

Notice on the page, shipping is shown for the first and second week of September. The page should be viewable in all browsers. My coding is a little rusty, but it's as clean as it can be and still work.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Just ordered mine Mont, Thanks!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Just ordered 3......Thanks Mont.....


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm in for 2....


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Just ordered one. Thanks


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

Are you going to make visors? I would be in for 2


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Visors are still being worked on and should be available as soon as we find one that is tall enough to put the logo on. Right now, the logo is being digitized for stitching. There's 20,000 stitches in each one, if you can believe that. I got up to speed on being able to print my own postage and have the boxes picked up at the house. I have two test packages going out tomorrow to see if all that works. Dealing with the USPS in person isn't my bag and it's only going to get worse the closer to Thanksgiving it gets.


----------



## windjammer (May 22, 2004)

I got mine ordered Mont,
Thanks' windjammer


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I have been asked about cash and checks. In the event I can't deliver these to anyone that orders them within 30 days, I will issue refunds. That's why it's PayPal only right now even though they charge 4% to run it through them. We are roughly 1/3 of the way there of selling out the first run of hats. PayPal offers refunds for 60 days to the purchaser as a part of their policy. Down the road, I can accept cash and checks. Just not right now.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Just ordered one. Thanks


----------



## JPerkster (Sep 3, 2010)

Just got in on the pre-order. Thanks Mont!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Mine's ordered, thanks

A


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

So far, we have 24 hats ordered and 268 of you requested hats. Pay up suckers.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Cool.....just bought my 2.....

Thanks


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> So far, we have 24 hats ordered and 268 of you requested hats. Pay up suckers.


Hey Mon, looking back on my transactions, I'm not sure you would know to cross lordbater with X Consulting..

Am I in the green?

A


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Mont said:


> So far, we have 24 hats ordered and 268 of you requested hats. Pay up suckers.


2 more down. Do I get into trouble for violating forum rules while wearing these caps.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

lordbater said:


> Hey Mon, looking back on my transactions, I'm not sure you would know to cross lordbater with X Consulting..
> 
> Am I in the green?
> 
> A


LOL! I have a short memory my brother. Every day is a brand new one, starting at sunrise. I have your order. I even sent a test shipment to Amarillo that got there in two days. I figure if I can get them to Amarillo, anywhere else should be easy


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

mrau said:


> 2 more down. Do I get into trouble for violating forum rules while wearing these caps.


not if you take pitchers and post them on Friday


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

done.


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

I did mine the other day using pay pal, had to set a new account up so hope all is well with my order.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mont said:


> So far, we have 24 hats ordered and 268 of you requested hats. Pay up suckers.


*Paid*:doowapsta


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Visors aren't looking good due to physical dimensions of the sheepy logo. It just doesn't fit on a visor. There may be another option, but I don't have all the information on it just yet. 

Once I physically take possession of the hats, I will start sending them out in the same order they came in. I got set up to print and ship USPS and that seems like the way to go. For those of y'all that ordered more than one, I am going to the medium size priority mail box to send them all together. The rest will come in a small box the same method.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

djwag94 said:


> *Paid*:doowapsta


I'm in!


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

How do you pay and who do you you pay. I want mine suckas!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

fouL-n-fin said:


> How do you pay and who do you you pay. I want mine suckas!


2Cool Caps


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The embroidery work turned out great. As soon as I get them, they will start going out.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey Mont, I will take 1 cap please.

Thank you


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Snus said:


> Hey Mont, I will take 1 cap please.
> 
> Thank you


If you want one on the preorder, hit the link under my posts. I will have some available for pickup after I get the preorders filled. I still don't physically have the hats just yet, but should soon.


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

Just ordered mine. Thanks Mont.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Brete said:


> Lol......I hear ya. I just want about 3 just like the one I have.....


Amen, I'll take 2..


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Just paid for my three caps. Looking forward to getting them... whenever you can get to it.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

.
.

Everyone that ordered a cap except for the post before this one will have theirs shipped out on Monday. It should take from 1 to 3 days for them to arrive in your USPS box or mail slot. Robert, I will get yours out on Tuesday along with any orders placed between now and then.


----------



## texag87 (Aug 13, 2006)

just ordered a cap....thanks Monty for doing this


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Done


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Looking forward to getting it. Thanks Mont.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ordered mine yesterday, thanks!!


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Mont said:


> .
> .
> 
> Everyone that ordered a cap except for the post before this one will have theirs shipped out on Monday. It should take from 1 to 3 days for them to arrive in your USPS box or mail slot. Robert, I will get yours out on Tuesday along with any orders placed between now and then.


2 caps just arrived via USPS. I guess your hat elves are keeping up with the orders. Lol.

And if anyone is wondering, they fit plus sized 'noggins just fine.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

I'll take two hats and a visor........two coozies if you got them, I saw it on one reply but didn't read all replies.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

mrau said:


> 2 caps just arrived via USPS. I guess your hat elves are keeping up with the orders. Lol.
> 
> And if anyone is wondering, they fit plus sized 'noggins just fine.


Hope mine come in today!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Everyone that has ordered one through my paypal link was shipped out either yesterday or today. I still have a few left if you want one or some. I have one 2XXL TCD 2Cool Shirt too.


----------



## JuJu3140 (Jun 10, 2013)

*caps*

Thanks Mont I just paid for mine.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Got mine today, thanks Mont..

Andrew


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Just placed my order and paid for 1 cap.
Thanks Monty.


----------



## JPerkster (Sep 3, 2010)

Got mine today, it looks great.

Thanks Mont!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Snus said:


> Just placed my order and paid for 1 cap.
> Thanks Monty.


USPS is telling me your address is different than what you put on the order form. Check your yahoo email and get back to me there with a confirmation of where you want it shipped. I use USPS priority mail and it will come in a small box. Once I print the label, I can't change it without paying for it again.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Just ordered 2. Thanks Mont!!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Received my hats today. Thanks Mont.:biggrin:


----------



## texag87 (Aug 13, 2006)

received mine today.....looks really good


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Well thanks for shipping it, post office hasn't seen it in a couple of days. In 28 days I can claim the $50 insurance and order two!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Byrdmen said:


> Well thanks for shipping it, post office hasn't seen it in a couple of days. In 28 days I can claim the $50 insurance and order two!


 I have everyone's shipping number. PM me if you need it.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Got mine today. Thanks again!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I'd buy one!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I'd buy one!


click on the link under my post


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Mont said:


> Visors aren't looking good due to physical dimensions of the sheepy logo. It just doesn't fit on a visor. There may be another option, but I don't have all the information on it just yet.


Just let me know, I'm just going to sit here and have a beer in the mean time


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Mont said:


> I have everyone's shipping number. PM me if you need it.


Thanks, but it just showed up in Chicago. Hopefully a few more days will get it back to Spring. Can't wait 'til these same clowns are in charge of my health care.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

When is the Women Of 2cool calendar coming out?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I ordered 2 hats!! They look nice.


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

Mine came yesterday, Thanks.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Byrdmen said:


> Thanks, but it just showed up in Chicago. Hopefully a few more days will get it back to Spring. Can't wait 'til these same clowns are in charge of my health care.


um, that's more likely the chief cat herder pushing a wrong button than it is something on the post office's end. I bet it has the wrong zip code on it. I had to do a couple of them manually. PM me with a name/addy and I can look it up. I have copies of every label I stuck on a package.

There's still 12 or 13 of you I haven't shipped to yet. That should happen next week. The boxes for them came today.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

sweenyite said:


> When is the Women Of 2cool calendar coming out?


I give mine money to get rid of them


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Got my hat. Looks great, thanks Mont!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Got my hats today also. Mont maybe closer to hunting season if you could get them in camo I'd be interested. Get er done bro! lol


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Mont said:


> um, that's more likely the chief cat herder pushing a wrong button than it is something on the post office's end. I bet it has the wrong zip code on it. I had to do a couple of them manually. PM me with a name/addy and I can look it up. I have copies of every label I stuck on a package.
> 
> There's still 12 or 13 of you I haven't shipped to yet. That should happen next week. The boxes for them came today.


No worries Mont, I'm out of town for a few days. I figure my hat should travel as much as I do.

I'll let you know if the USPS loses track of it again.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

What's funny is there is a long time 2Cooler up in Chicago these days. One of the TCD shirts is in the Windy City.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Hey Mont, I saw this too late to get in on it. If you have any extras I'd like to have one hat for me and one visor for Miss Pam. (Been a long time since I had any use for a visor don'tcha know.  Lemme know what you have and a price and I'll get it to you asap.

Thanks 
WJ


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Hey Mont, I saw this too late to get in on it. If you have any extras I'd like to have one hat for me and one visor for Miss Pam. (Been a long time since I had any use for a visor don'tcha know.  Lemme know what you have and a price and I'll get it to you asap.
> 
> Thanks
> WJ


The Sheepy won't fit on a visor, so there's only hats right now. If you want a hat or two, hit the link below my post.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Mont said:


> What's funny is there is a long time 2Cooler up in Chicago these days. One of the TCD shirts is in the Windy City.


 Well, I guess Yankees gotta cover their noggins too. Let's just hope everyone has the decency not to wear their 2cool colors anywhere that it would bring dishonor on our brothers... i.e. vegan restaurants, PETA rallies, Democratic Party Conventions, Jane Fonda movies, etc. Remember, when you put on the cap you are an ambassador of all things Southern and manly. Don't be eating quiche and holding your wife's purse.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

sweenyite said:


> Well, I guess Yankees gotta cover their noggins too. Let's just hope everyone has the decency not to wear their 2cool colors anywhere that it would bring dishonor on our brothers... i.e. vegan restaurants, PETA rallies, Democratic Party Conventions, Jane Fonda movies, etc. Remember, when you put on the cap you are an ambassador of all things Southern and manly. Don't be eating quiche and holding your wife's purse.


Mont isn't giving hats and shirts away so you don't have to worry about seeing them at a Democratic convention!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

True, jus' sayin'.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

sweenyite said:


> Well, I guess Yankees gotta cover their noggins too. Let's just hope everyone has the decency not to wear their 2cool colors anywhere that it would bring dishonor on our brothers... i.e. vegan restaurants, PETA rallies, Democratic Party Conventions, Jane Fonda movies, etc. Remember, when you put on the cap you are an ambassador of all things Southern and manly. Don't be eating quiche and holding your wife's purse.


 Brew is one of our original members and can cook both of us under the table. He moved up there a couple of years ago. I think he was a Yankee to start with, though  If he is holding Donna's purse, it's because she told him too. Same as I would if she told me to.  He hasn't gotten a cap yet. He got one of the 36 shirts for TCD and one of only 3 that went out to people that weren't there.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Mont, I haven't got my hats yet....should I be worried?......


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Brete said:


> Mont, I haven't got my hats yet....should I be worried?......


 Nah, brah. Don' worry... be happy!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Brete said:


> Mont, I haven't got my hats yet....should I be worried?......


I need you to either PM me with or post your name so I can look it up. There are 11 of you I still haven't shipped to yet. Unless you are one of those orders, you should have it. Either way, I need more info.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Mont said:


> I have been asked about cash and checks. *In the event I can't deliver these to anyone that orders them within 30 days, I will issue refunds. * That's why it's PayPal only right now even though they charge 4% to run it through them. We are roughly 1/3 of the way there of selling out the first run of hats. PayPal offers refunds for 60 days to the purchaser as a part of their policy. Down the road, I can accept cash and checks. Just not right now.


That original post was made on Aug 1 and today is Aug 19th. 30 days will be August 30th. Anyone that wants a refund early just needs to ask.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Any news on the 2nd batch of hats?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

They aren't here yet, but the mail hasn't come today either. I promise every one waiting that they will go out the first day after I get them.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I finally went home this past weekend and got my hat. 


Thanks Mont!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The hats came Saturday and they are going out the door tomorrow. Everyone that ordered one should have it by Thursday's mail at the latest. I boxed them up watching drag racing today.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome thanks again Mont.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FARTS-N-MATCHES (Apr 20, 2011)

are we 2 late to place an order? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Mont!









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

FARTS-N-MATCHES said:


> are we 2 late to place an order?


I still have 3 hats left in stock and plenty of stickers.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Got an e-mail the other day saying they'd been shipped. Maybe tomorrow!....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Brete said:


> Got an e-mail the other day saying they'd been shipped. Maybe tomorrow!....


What happened is the very first order in the very first batch didn't print and I didn't catch it. There were 11 of you total in that first batch. Instead of being able to print the mailing labels directly from paypal, I had to use my usps account instead. I didn't catch it until I was trying to reconcile the money with the number of hats and it didn't add up. By that time, the first orders had gone out and I was waiting on the second batch of hats to come in. They came in Saturday, and on Monday, I printed the labels and boxed them up. They all went out yesterday. It was my screw up and that's why there are free stickers in the orders that got delayed. I apologize for my mistake. Your order was one of those original 11. It took me a while to figure out the shipping, printing, and boxing of these orders. It won't happen again.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Mont said:


> What happened is the very first order in the very first batch didn't print and I didn't catch it. There were 11 of you total in that first batch. Instead of being able to print the mailing labels directly from paypal, I had to use my usps account instead. I didn't catch it until I was trying to reconcile the money with the number of hats and it didn't add up. By that time, the first orders had gone out and I was waiting on the second batch of hats to come in. They came in Saturday, and on Monday, I printed the labels and boxed them up. They all went out yesterday. It was my screw up and that's why there are free stickers in the orders that got delayed. I apologize for my mistake. Your order was one of those original 11. It took me a while to figure out the shipping, printing, and boxing of these orders. It won't happen again.


No problem at all Mont. I'm still wearing my original. I just wanted some backups, they take a pounding....and they look cool!.....







Thanks for going through all this, I do appreciate it....

Bret


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Order placed for 1 cap through Paypal, thanx.


----------



## j4577 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just paced an order through paypal. Thanks


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Just placed an order also,,,


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Just ordered 2. Now I'll catch more fish cuz I look so good! Thanks Mont!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Mont what color are the shirts?are they in?thought I saw a thread that they we're in and have a pocket? Thanks

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Most likely, they are going to be white if they have a pocket and yellow if they don't. As an OFG, I need a pocket. The problem is, those shirts I got for TCD are the best shirts ever as far as wearing them on a hot day goes, but they don't come in yellow with pockets. I should know something for sure tomorrow. If you guys order something from the store at my link and I can't deliver it, I can always give you a refund. I just sold the last TCD shirt this week. For now, go with what I have on the link, but if you want to wait until Monday, it should be finalized. This whole 2Cool Gear operation has to be a net sum zero deal on my end or I am screwed. That's why there's extra free stuff in some of your orders.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

any long sleeve shirts?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Brete said:


> any long sleeve shirts?


maybe, what size?


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes long sleeve with pocket?thanks brete

2x..I think I can fit into a xl now if it doesn't shrink too much..I've lost thirty plus pounds from this heat stroke.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Mont said:


> maybe, what size?


XXL....but I'm on a diet...:biggrin:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I will ask about it tomorrow. 2X and XL have always been the two most popular sizes for shirts. I bet I have ordered enough to dress a small army over the last 15 years.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll stick with 2XL.....I know how my diets go.....

Of course I'll be working out and bulking up too......


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Mont said:


> I will ask about it tomorrow. 2X and XL have always been the two most popular sizes for shirts. I bet I have ordered enough to dress a small army over the last 15 years.


We like to eat....

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

so, in long sleeve, with a pocket, white or yellow?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

white....or gray even, I'm kinda sloppy.....


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Mont said:


> so, in long sleeve, with a pocket, white or yellow?


I like white I was forced to we're a yellow shirt for almost seven years...but it don't matter in the big picture.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

got my cap in today, thanks Mont, I think I need to order a couple more just in case? Any time left on ordering?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The next batch of hats will be here pretty quick. If you want one or more, place an order and I will keep you on the list. I will let y'all know about white, long sleeve shirts with a pocket. With fall and winter around the corner, those would go well.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Mont. I am always looking for the perfect hat that fits big headed people


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks, Got mine in yesterdays mail.


----------

